# Απόσπασμα από την αρχή της Λολίτας, του Ναμπόκοφ



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Το επόμενο απόσπασμα είναι από την αρχή αρχή του βιβλίου και θα με ενδιέφερε αν έχει κανείς κάποια ελληνική απόδοσή του:

Lo-lee-ta: the tip of the tongue taking a trip of three steps down the palate to tap, at three, on the teeth.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 27, 2013)

Λο-λί-τα: της γλώσσας η άκρη τρέχει τρεις φορές στον ουρανίσκο, για να χτυπήσει με την τρίτη απαλά πάνω στα δόντια. Λο. Λι. Τα.

Γ.Ι. Μπαμπασάκης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

... κάνει ένα ταξίδι με τρία σκέλη προς τον ουρανίσκο, για να χτυπήσει στο τρίτο πάνω στα δόντια... (δική μου πρόταση)

Σαν three-leg journey.


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 27, 2013)

Λο-λί-τα: η άκρη της γλώσσας κάνει ένα ταξίδι τριών βημάτων στον ουρανίσκο για να χτυπήσει στο τρίτο πάνω στα δόντια. Λο.Λι.Τα.

Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος, Γ.Ι. Μπαμπασάκης, Ερατώ, 1984


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

stazybohorn said:


> Λο-λί-τα: η άκρη της γλώσσας κάνει ένα ταξίδι τριών βημάτων στον ουρανίσκο για να χτυπήσει στο τρίτο πάνω στα δόντια. Λο.Λι.Τα.
> 
> Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος, Γ.Ι. Μπαμπασάκης, Ερατώ, 1984


Ωραίο, ακόμα πιο απλό.

Και βλέπω ότι λέει «down the palate», άρα «(πάνω) στον ουρανίσκο» και όχι «προς τον ουρανίσκο» που έβαλα εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Αφού μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω το έτοιμο, ας απαθανατίσω τουλάχιστον την αρχική δική μου προσπάθεια... 

«Λο-λίι-τα: με την άκρη της γλώσσας ν’ ακολουθεί ένα ταξίδι με τρεις στάσεις στον ουρανίσκο και να καταλήγει, με το τρία, στα δόντια.»


----------



## Themis (Dec 27, 2013)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει καλύτερα το δικό σου, Δόκτορα. Στην υπάρχουσα μετάφραση με ενοχλεί η τυπική συντακτική ασάφεια εκείνου του "στο τρίτο". Έχουμε κοντά-κοντά και άλλο ουδέτερο (το ταξίδι), το οποίο μου φαίνεται ότι έλκει υπέρ το δέον το "τρίτο", επειδή το "βημάτων" είναι _και_ στη γενική _και _στον πληθυντικό. Εγώ τουλάχιστον μπερδεύτηκα στην πρώτη γρήγορη ανάγνωση.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2013)

stazybohorn said:


> Λο-λί-τα: η άκρη της γλώσσας κάνει ένα ταξίδι τριών βημάτων στον ουρανίσκο για να χτυπήσει στο τρίτο πάνω στα δόντια. Λο.Λι.Τα.
> 
> Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος, Γ.Ι. Μπαμπασάκης, Ερατώ, 1984



Ακριβώς, μα ακριβώς, ίδια απόδοση αλλά σε πολυτονικό, στη μετάφραση του Ανδρέα Πάγκαλου, των εκδόσεων "Δωρικός" (τρίτη ελληνική έκδοση, τιμή δραχμές 25). Άραγε σταματάνε εκεί οι ομοιότητες;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 27, 2013)

Λο-λι-τα: η ακρούλα της γλώσσας να έρπει τρεις φορές, τρία βήματα στην υπερώα να ραπίσει, τρις, τους κοπτήρες. Λο.Λι.Τα.

Αύγουστος Κορτώ, ειδική έκδοση για την εφημερίδα _Το Βήμα_, 2007.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Λο-λι-τα: η ακρούλα της γλώσσας να έρπει τρεις φορές, τρία βήματα στην υπερώα να ραπίσει, τρις, τους κοπτήρες. Λο.Λι.Τα.
> 
> Αύγουστος Κορτώ, ειδική έκδοση για την εφημερίδα _Το Βήμα_, 2007.



Ωχ, γονατούργημα! Με πολλή φαντασία, φυσικά.


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 27, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Άραγε σταματάνε εκεί οι ομοιότητες;


Να σκανάρουμε μερικές σελίδες από αρχή - μέση - τέλος; (φοβάμαι πως θα διαλυθεί, αν το κάνω…)


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Να σκανάρει αυτός που έχει αντίτυπο που δεν διαλύεται. Αρκεί να έχει και σκάνερ. Και να κάνει την αντιπαραβολή κάποιος που έχει την άλλη μετάφραση.


----------



## stazybohorn (Dec 29, 2013)

Ιδού:
https://app.box.com/s/a3kjwl93gfewvg68voyl


----------

